# raw diet ?'s



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

so, i had some left over raw hamburger from dinner last night so i fed it to the dogs w/ their kibble this morning.. they devoured it, loved every bit.. now i cant afford a full raw diet, but i'm wondering whats best for them.. i wanna give them something like once a week w/ their kibble for a little extra treat.. just not sure what i should give them... suggestions?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

its best to stay away from ground meat.. it has all been introduced to air, which means bacteria.. buy them some chicken quarters or some ribs once a week and theyll love you..


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are going to give one raw meal a week, do it as a separate meal. It's best to feed whatever you are giving them raw at night..generally 12 hours from when you gave them kibble as it could mess up their system.

Also, I agree with HeavyJeep, ground meat is bad news as it carries more bacteria than whole meat. You could give your dogs a chicken quarter, turkey neck or pork ribs so they can chew their food =) 

Also, I am just going to throw this out there since you said you cannot afford a raw diet, but for my two dogs one 40 lbs the other 65 lbs, I spend about $60 a month on food, when I was feeding TOTW I was spending $80/month

Its just something to consider since I don't know what you feed now =)


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i spend about $75 every 2 months on food .. $25/bag Kirkland Chicken/rice/veg .. 3x/2mo .. its just ground beef i was going to toss anyways so i figured why not let them have it instead of throw it away

i'm guessing chicken quarters will be cheaper? and i dont really feed the dogs at night.. they get fed at 7am and at 1pm.. so, which time would be better to feed them with it


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

When I buy in bulk I get 30 lbs of chicken quarters for $30
Turkey necks are the same price
pork ribs I get 30 lbs for 1.99/lb


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

how much would you say a 50-55lb dog would need?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also ways read it digests at different rates so having 2 different kinds of food do digest might give their bell's issues. Always heard go RAW or Stay with kibbles, but don't mix. of course if its just a treat every now and then I don't think that's what they meant, more like replacing meals entirely and swapping back, just something to think about.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. this isnt going to be their main diet.. wish i could afford it, but i cant.. just a snack/treat once a week


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

also I didnt want to scare you off ground meat, as I have used it, and will again. Matter of fact its the first raw product introduced to my pups mixed with goats milk. Its just good to understand it and be careful.. Youre more prone to get sick yourself from your dog licking your face after a raw meal (which some people do)

10lb bag chicken quarters 7.50
some Soup bones with bits of meat still on 4 ish
a whole rabbit 7 ish
do you have a butcher shop near you?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

there is a carneceria around the corner where i buy my carne asada


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

raw is cheaper than kibble, hands down. If you're feeding it right.

Indie's the only one on raw right now, due to time, not $. here's what I get to last her 10 days:
10lbs of chix quarters, $6
a pack of pork neck bones $3
a pound of hamburger $2.50
chix livers $1.50
and I usually get a few bucks worth of soup bones, beef heart, tripe, turkey necks, etc each week to give her variety.
add: and I throw in eggs every other day, and I give her leftover cooked veggies from our dinners. 

so about $15/10 days, and it could be done cheaper if I got a larger amount of chix quarters, and had the space to store them.

To save time, I bought a ton of the gladware containers to put each portion in. Stacked them in the freezer like TV dinners (lol), and stick a couple in the fridge at a time to defrost.

If you wanna do occasional treats, I'd choose turkey necks. Super great for cleaning teeth, pretty quick to eat, so they can be fed separately with no issues w/ mixing kibble w/ raw. (Which I do occassionally, no prob, but in case you're worried)


----------



## Tank561 (Apr 14, 2012)

I am looking to do the samething, raw as a treat once a week, like a wing or maybe half a breast (we have a bunch or frozen ones but they're boneless). I'm just not sure how to do it, everything I've read says not to mix raw with kibble, I have a 4 month old APBT, Tank, and a 5 month old lab/pit mix, Remy, they are both on solid gold wolf cub. Tank eats 3 times a day (8-9am, 3pm, and 6-8pm) and Remy eats 4 times a day (8am, 11-12pm, 3pm, and 6-8pm). Someone also mentioned raw eggs, is this ok to mix with nibble? It would only be once a week that they would get them, most likely two different days, are they too young? Any information would be great, as I haven't seen much on using the raw chicken just as a treat.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

use the whole egg, shell and all if you do..


----------



## Tank561 (Apr 14, 2012)

cEElint said:


> use the whole egg, shell and all if you do..


Ok and I can start them now, they're not too young? What about the chicken, I've read you have to do kibble and anything raw meat 12 hours apart?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

cEElint said:


> use the whole egg, shell and all if you do..


thats the first ive heard of this. really? the shell? which brings up my other question, raw bones like the turkey neck is ok too? maybe im just paranoid about that kind of stuff...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I always heard yolks and Shells, but the whites will dry out their skin so if you use eggs don't use the whites.


----------



## Jubilee's mommy (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok guys im new so this may sound like a really dumb question but when you give them raw chicken do you de bone it? Im totally new to all of this so if that was a really dumb question please forgive me


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nope.. give bone and all


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Ground meat is not bad. Many, if not all raw feeders feed ground meat (all raw feeders should have a menu to when they feed a certain meat). Here's an article on feeding raw ground meat: Myths About Raw: Are ground raw diets an acceptable alternative to RMBs?


----------

